# Story Poles



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

One thing I always use a story pole for is hanging a new door in an old opening. I can get the hinge locations faster and more accurate than measuring.

Bill


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I use them from time to time. On siding I find story poles totally useless, if you can't count 7 inches on your tape, then you need practice. 

But where I've found them most useful is on tract work, where I am doing the same thing over and over again. I was working on townhomes once where I had to frame 75 fireplace mantels. I could either pull out my tape and figure out my layout 75 times, or I could write it all on a story pole and figure it out once.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

when i got my first taste of piecework back in the 80's i was installing finish hardware and trim for a company. It was just another beer friday, sittin' around talkin smack w/ other installers about production #'s. Being the new kid i was all ears. all i could think about all weekend was how meet or beat the #'s some of the guys were throwin' out. Halfway through monday it hit me like a ton of bricks ...."storypole". I had one stick w/ every thing on it towell bar ht., tp holder ht, shelf and pole...blah blah blah. Took about four weeks for word $ to move around the co. then guys just kept popping in my units randomly everyday and next thing you know everybody had em'


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2010)

Story poles or sticks are highly recommended for deck railing balusters, especially staircases. 

Just lay out yo stick between the posts and equalize the reveal at each end of the posts. The center is either a c/l of space or the c/l of a baluster depending on what looks the best and shamwow! you are making money.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_Ihdl5OBjA


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

BillD said:


> One thing I always use a story pole for is hanging a new door in an old opening. I can get the hinge locations faster and more accurate than measuring.
> 
> Bill


Guess what I did today? I changed out 4 hollow core Lauan doors with 6 panel solid core Fir and I used a story pole to measure the hinge locations. Exact.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

They were talked about when I worked for a masonary contractor years and years ago. The union didn't allow them, along with automatic mortar spreaders for block walls. Folding brick spacing rulers ruled the course work. One regular, one modular depending on size of bricks


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> They were talked about when I worked for a masonary contractor years and years ago. The union didn't allow them, along with automatic mortar spreaders for block walls. Folding brick spacing rulers ruled the course work. One regular, one modular depending on size of bricks


I think the union's got over it. Folding rulers still rule, but mostly to transfer marks from the ruler to the story pole. 

I couldn't justify a $350 story pole when square tubing works just as well. Have to take time to mark it, but then away you go.


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

ive only used them a few times, hinges on doors, and when doing a pole barn to get all my screws nice and in a line


----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> i use them for wood or hardie siding
> *there are some tricks you can do by angleing them inbetween windows to come out with a full pc at the head*,that way you can just mark your sill and head hights and just mark your regular exposure on the pole...less figuring


 
I use them for this and to match existing siding layout.


----------



## Jaf (May 10, 2010)

I know of a guy who used a 6ft' level, to side a house. Started on one corner and just leveled across to the other side. Did this clockwise around the whole house. I'm sure you all know what happened when he arrived back to his starting corner. I heard of the story, because he tried returning the level to the yard he bought it from... "The level's bad", was his claim. :whistling

I always use a story pole. Takes the thinking out of things.


----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

For whole houses I'll shoot the corners, measure and snap lines amoung other things


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Yep even and parallel is better for siding
than level anytime.


----------

